# HELP-cerwin vega exl 1200d



## groundcontrol873 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hey y'all can some please photograph the inside of a cerwin vega exl1200d and get back to me.I need a really clean close up of the board preferably the middle of the amp.I believe i need an IC comparitor and i need the numbers on top of em so i can purchase a replacement.
What i need looks something like this:

IC, Communication, RCV/TTR, RS485, 8-pin DIP (Lot 25) - eBay (item 310084638281 end time Aug-08-10 11:38:46 PDT)

HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Please send pics to
[email protected]


----------

